# North Texas



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Anything on the Open yet? Any news would be appreciated.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Nothing on North Texas yet?


----------



## bakbay (May 20, 2003)

Qual won by #3 Elmingos Controlled Power Play, O/H Brad Clow, 2nd was #4 You May All Go To Hell, And I Will Go To Texas, O/H Don Ritter, 3rd was #14 Bravhart Urban Cowboy, O/H Suzan Caire. There was a 4th and RJAM, unfortunately, didn't record them. Did get this photo of an RTFer who was really excited during the last series of the qual:


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Congrats Don!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Open Callbacks to 3rd series
1,3,6,10,12,14,21,23,24,25,27,31,33,35,39,40,42,46,48,49,51


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
1st Dottie Thompson/ Farmer
2nd Carson Wheeler/ Erhardt
3rd Tubb Russell / Martha
4th Abe Morrison/ Erhardt
RJ Henry Starford/ Milligan
Jams Lady Gaga /Farmer, Chili/ Mike, Ozzie/ Farmer,
Bro/ Erhardt, Tia/ Suzan ,Tubby/ Ed,
Tippy/ Farmer ,Leo/ Greg ,Roper/ Farmer,
LulaBelle/ Joe, Holland/ Ed
Hope I didn't miss anyone 
Congratulations to all who placed and finished!

Am callbacks to WB at 8:00 Am:
1 3 5 6 8 10 13 15 16 17 23 25 26 27 29
30 31 32 33 35 36 37 38 
Follow the signs Rt past Dozer Rd


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

AM callbacks to 4th
3,5,8,10,17,23,27,30,32,33,35,38


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

How is the AM going?

Surely it's over by now...


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Lauren/Slider- 1st place in the AM


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Lauren/Slider- 1st place in the AM


Wow. When Slider gets on a roll he can flat go!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Lauren/Slider- 1st place in the AM



Congrats to all finishers.

Wow Lauren! You and Slider have to be one of the most consistent finishers in the game today.

Good job.


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

Didn't mean to slight Lauren. She and Slider are a great team and together they're very formidable. Congratulations.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Am results:
1st Slider/ Lauren 
2nd Maddie/ Judy Aycock
3rd Pie/ John Russell
4th Leo/ Greg Bradford 
Don't know RJ or Jams
Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul Rainbolt said:


> Lauren/Slider- 1st place in the AM


back to back wins in the Amateur...smokin hott


----------



## Paul Brown (Sep 1, 2011)

BonMallari said:


> back to back wins in the Amateur...smokin hott


That's three wins and a second in the last four weeks! That's combustible.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul Brown said:


> That's three wins and a second in the last four weeks! That's combustible.


Her fellow competitors are probably taking up a fund to send her on vacation cruise.....or hoping she has a bunch of judging assignments coming up...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

More impressive than that is the 35 consecutive weekend trials that Lauren and Slider have earned at least a ribbon.... Chew on that for a minute...


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

jollydog said:


> 2nd Maddie/ Judy Aycock


That Kweezy/Willie cross is very good. Not bad for a dog that just turned 2.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

I thought Maddie was out of Bling, which is a Kweezy daughter. I may be wrong.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

It's still a Kweezy/Willie cross. That's why I would imagine that breeding took place. It's the best breeding to Kweezy.


----------



## outdoordave (Oct 11, 2004)

Oh, ok. I understand. It is very good for a dog that just turned two and her first all age trial.


----------

